
My Giant Calculator - madtrax
http://blog.codinghorror.com/my-giant-calculator/
======
brudgers
Date: 2005

Date I purchased the HP11c that I inevitably use instead of my phone or a
computer: 1989. The user interface is better, so much so that I'll spend
several minutes obtaining it to do thirty seconds of calculations. Perhaps so
I don't look at the new email, current HN frontpage, or feed on Facebook.

------
ricardobeat
Which OS offers a calculator from the top menu bar? Definitely not OSX.

By the way, you can do this with spotlight: cmd+space, type and see result
instantly, ESC to close

